# Infrared Thermometer Deal



## LBussy (May 4, 2015)

Not a bad deal on an infrared thermometer - and free shipping.  If you have Amazon Prime I think the deal is better on Amazon though:

http://flash.newegg.com/Product/9SIA1SK20Y2965

I have one of these, works fine.


----------



## Aline (May 4, 2015)

Dangit the suckers won't ship to Hawaii


----------



## LBussy (May 4, 2015)

Aline said:


> Dangit the suckers won't ship to Hawaii


You are already blessed enough just by living there.


----------



## Aline (May 4, 2015)

I know  I never get any sympathy when I complain about expensive shipping either! Or my hot tin roof and the roosters....



LBussy said:


> You are already blessed enough just by living there.


----------



## TeresaT (May 16, 2015)

LBussy said:


> Not a bad deal on an infrared thermometer - and free shipping.  If you have Amazon Prime I think the deal is better on Amazon though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!  Just ordered it via Amazon Prime.  I was looking at one like it a few weeks ago but wasn't sure if it was worth it.


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 17, 2015)

I have that exact one that I got from amazon and I'll tell you its an amazing purchase. You never know how many things you want to know the temperature of until you have this gun in your hand. You are empowered with temperature knowledge now!


----------



## Dahila (May 17, 2015)

I seen them in Costco for 29.99 and I did not get it( why?


----------

